# Large Lad forage soybeans



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Anyone interested in going in on a purchase with me?

We previously discussed these Round Up Ready soys here:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90292&highlight=large+lad

Here's some info from the grower:
http://southernwildlifeseed.com/sitepages/springseedlist.htm
Large Lad Round-Up Ready Forage Soybean Excellent for livestock or wildlife forage and can be planted with round-up ready corn. It is also a very good use for hay and silage production. This plant produces a strong stalk that will not lodge. It will grow in heights from 60-72 and produces leaves 6-8 in diameter. This forage soybean has a long maturity that will last well in to bow season or first frost.

Planting Dates are May to July at 50lbs. per acre and it has a forage yield of 5-8 tons per acre.
=========================================================

Info from Ed Spin that I received in a PM that he said I could include:

"I have planted forage soys in the past and they are definitly more expensive. I haven't seen the benifit of more forge and primarily this is due to the fact that all soys are relished by deer and the forage soys (guarnteed to grow four feet high) I planted didn't get the chance to grow four feet. How about 8 inches. It may be advisable to plant them but probably a large field of them to insure growth.

My guess is that where they are grown, it is for livestock and only after the soys have grown to a decent height are the animals allowed to graze in it.

The soys I plant for grazing are planted in mid July and used primarily as an attractant. Tall growing or the standard type of soys wouldn't make much differance here. Both will be history after a frost or deer feasting. The trick is to have them young, palatable and available just in time for that bow opener."

=========================================================

I also talked to Steve Payne at Southern Wildlife Seed and he said they are a long growing season bean, that up here they would not produce much in the way of actual beans. But they would put out alot of quality forage. And of course like most any soybean they are going to die after the first heavy frost.

=========================================================

The reason I ask if anyone wants to go in with me on a purchase is because of the shipping. I calculated that the UPS charge for one fifty pound bag wold be about $25.00. That charge on top of the $39 cost of the beans makes it a little pricey. Steve said that if I were to order at least a half a pallet (1,000 pounds or 20 bags) he would reduce his price by enough to make the trucking 'free'.

If you have any interest post here, or you can send me an e-mail or a PM.

Gary Kirkbride
Bay City MI


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm good for 4 bags/200#.


----------

